# Gettin a little winter trappin in!



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the beginning of my winter trapping season.





































I set this for mink with a 5x5 but had an 18 lb **** thought he could get through it.









I made a set right on the ice for fox. made a scent post and have the trap chain through the ice.









My first attempt at a trapping Tip up.










Thanks for coming along.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mark,

Great photos! Thanks for taking us along on your trap line.

By the way Brad really appreciated that you picked him as the professional trapper you would like to go with on a trap line. You can be next in line.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't want to take your bunk.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Hate to sound like a dumb-***** but where are the sets?

Are they all blended? No eye appeal to any of them?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Brian S said:


> Hate to sound like a dumb-***** but where are the sets?
> 
> Are they all blended? No eye appeal to any of them?


 its like wheres waldo. keep looking till you find all of them!


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

I am looking for all the snow! And for me the fox set would be covered with 4 inches of overflow the next time I came along.

Thanks for the pics and am glad you got the chance to get out trapping.

Dave likes using the floor, I still have a spare bed upstairs.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Hate to sound like a dumb-***** but where are the sets?
> 
> Are they all blended? No eye appeal to any of them?


 
I do have some sets just out of the picture frame. I was just taking some pictures of the area fo refference. Most of the time I am there when it is still dark. When making sets I usually get out of the area fast and forget to snap a picture. I will try to get some pics of the actual sets when I get close.




chessielover said:


> I am looking for all the snow! And for me the fox set would be covered with 4 inches of overflow the next time I came along.
> 
> Thanks for the pics and am glad you got the chance to get out trapping.
> 
> ...


Trapping for me isn't so much about catching anyways. Its the challenge, the adventure, the peacefullness, the firsts and the friends. 

We have a couple of days of warmer weather today and tomorrow so I could get a little melt on the fox set but should be ok. After Sunday the temps are going to get super cold and we're getting a snow storm. (Of course single digits are a heat wave for you guys and 5 inches of snow is like your summer.:lol

I should start making a list of clothes and things I need for real winter weather. 40 below will be hard to take the first time.

I managed to pick up a plump grinner this morning and din't have any waxed dirt with me to fix the set. I hope the yotes know to stay away from that set for tonight. I have a good feeling about tonight. There is a warmer humid feel to the air which makes me think the critters will really be moving.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Always enjoy the pictures. Good luck on your sets.
How is the tip up made up? See the carrot but I take it you are not using a conibear. I am just looking at the end of the chain-with a swivel?
Just curious hoping by next Wednesday to have ice good enough to try to take rats underneath of.

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Its actually a 5x5 bodygripper with a pan on it. I hung the carrot above the pan so the rat would put its feet on the pan to get the bait. Just an experiment but thats what I like to do.

I'll try to take pictures when I pull it to check it.

I put swivels on all of my bigger body grippers.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks as always. Going to try and get out next week when we are supposed get very cold. Hoping the pond freezes over. Went out Thursday with the kids. Went by the dock and saw a muskrat swimming underneath the ice. 1st time seeing that thought it was cool. Kids to busy throwing rocks on part of the frozen pond. Fun having them out there. Found several rat house that I could not see before Thanksgiving. 
Looking forward to the ice. Will be a first for me.
Thanks 
Matt

That picture I hope when you take it has a nice muskrat in it.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

muskrat said:


> That picture I hope when you take it has a nice muskrat in it.


 
Thanks for the luck!

Here is the set when I pulled it out:











Close up of the coni-holder with the carrot attached:











The set-up ready to go back in the water:











Another rat from this morning. Under ice longspring in a run in 6" of water.











A fox set











A scent post close to the fox dirt hole set. I left the dirt over the pan uncovered becaus there is supposed to me snow coming tonight.











Both sets in the same frame.










Grinner-zilla from yesterday.











A couple more grinners from today


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey I could not see the pictures with the muskrats, can you catch some more tomorrow and post the pictures again:lol:

That is one nice set up, guess what I will be doing tonight. That is pretty slick with the pan.

Nice work
Matt


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

muskrat said:


> Hey I could not see the pictures with the muskrats, can you catch some more tomorrow and post the pictures again:lol:
> Matt


 
Here you go. Let me know if you can see these.:lol:


Caught 3 rats in my colony trap in a run next to a hut.




















I had another one in the same colony trap this afternoon. Thats 4 today in the same trap from the same hut. That would have been tough without a colony trap.

Had another rat but couldn't add it to my take. It was in a longspring trap and a mink found it and pulled it under a bunch of grass wher it ate 75% of it. My head lamp bulb burned out so I was finishing the check with my cell phone as a light. I just stuck the remainder of the rat under some grass and when I returned after work it was gone with fresh mink tracks in the slush. I hope he returns for another.:evil:

In my new fox set I got another grinner. Sure hate to see a good set all messed up by a grinner. Maybe the fox will come in to check it out tonight.


----------



## nstar (May 9, 2009)

great job partner are you going to have a another get together soon


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice job. Going to try some sets Tuesday underneath the ice. Probably going to have a hard time finding the air bubbles but will load sets up around some of the dens.
Thanks for the info and sharing the pictures
Matt


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

nice job man.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

nstar said:


> great job partner are you going to have a another get together soon


I hope to have a winter get together to do some putting up fur. If I do You'll get the invite.




muskrat said:


> Nice job. Going to try some sets Tuesday underneath the ice. Probably going to have a hard time finding the air bubbles but will load sets up around some of the dens.
> Thanks for the info and sharing the pictures
> Matt


 
Best of luck under the ice. Be carefull though as I have found some unsafe ice due to the warm weather the past few days. With a thick blanket of snow in spots that may hinder the re-freeze.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Great post Fur-mi. Its amazing how much a new guy like me can learn just by looking at the pics.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Post Fur-minator!
Its nice to see how others make their sets. Thanks for posting.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

brian s said:


> great post fur-mi. Its amazing how much a new guy like me can learn just by looking at the pics.


me too.


----------

